# omfg



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

you must watch this video,

this is some swedish kids playing a computer game 'counterstrike'.

http://planetquake.ingame.de/personal/ypna...rappy_dust2.mpg


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hahahaha got to love getting into a game that much. LOL i used to play Counter Strike that game rules a whole lot of ass but i can tell ya i never tryed to break my monitor.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Crozy said:


> hahahaha got to love getting into a game that much. LOL i used to play Counter Strike that game rules a whole lot of ass but i can tell ya i never tryed to break my monitor.


 yeah no joke! lol

check this guy one.... 'the voz' ... heh

http://www.starkdavingmad.com/media/thevoz.wmv


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

watched that one before too. lol friggen geeks. man they have some hurting computers too.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

cannot open link now cause at work, but that sounds pretty damn funny LOL


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Computer geeks these days.

Im a battle.net gamer though. Starcraft Brood war.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

That 2nd video is funnier than sh*t!

I'm a warcraft3/diablo2/starcraft/counterstrike nut too. Although i haven't played at all since i got back into the aquarium hobby 2 months ago


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im like that when i play cs.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

crazy stuff man


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

marco is like the first guy when people call him a postwhore. DINK, DINK


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

By the way Drew. Where did you find these videos? I want more. hehe.

They brighten up my day.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

haha..the first video was funny...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I usually act like that when Windows starts busting my balls again


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that boy has some rage problems.

Joe


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont get it.. Cant hear anything also from my ghetto ass comp. Thats probably why..


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea thats why , they are funny. they need to get laid


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

HOLY sh*t! thats crazy. and funny too


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Reminds me of my brother playing his video games.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Anyone ever see that episode of The Dave Attell show, Insomniac, on Comedy Central...when he goes to a 'LAN' party...what a bunch of god damn geeks those guys were...he killed them. If I remember right, he drinks some beer in the kitchen w/ the guys mom


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Croz said:


> they need to get laid










YES THEY DO!!

-OR-

They need some Anger Managment...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> They need some Anger Managment...


 Jack Nicholson can come and live in their house... sleeping nude in their bed...














If you haven't seen Anger Management with Adam Sandler yet.. I highly suggest you do. I liked it.


----------

